# First Sigmoidoscopy Experience



## 16653

I just got home an hour ago from my sigmoidoscopy- I thought I would share my experience so others can read it- I know for me, reading peoples stories really helped me beforehand.







Of course my prep started yesterday. I was to take a 3oz. bottle of Fleet Phospho-soda but could not find the bottle, so I called the doctor's office to ask if taking two of the smaller bottles was okay. As soon as the words "3oz Fleet" were out of my mouth the nurse was like, "Oh no honey, let me change that for you." I guess the Fleet is a horrible experience and the clinic was having problems with patients getting too sick. She told me to go buy a bottle of Magnesium Citrate. I went out and got the bottle and let it chill in the refrigerator for awhile. At 5pm I opened it up and tried it- wow! Definitely the most sour thing I have ever had in my life. I mixed the citrate with 7up and was able to drink it no problem. It was still sour, but the taste wasn't bad. I was relieved it was easy to get down. Around 7pm I started going to the bathroom and did not stop all night. The nurse had said I would be done sometime that night and would be able to go to bed- ha! I didn't go to bed until 6am, when I only slept for 45 minutes before I up going to the bathroom again. I was surprised at how I was still going- I followed the liquid diet and ate extremely lightly the day before the prep. I guess just with my fussy tummy, the laxatives worked longer. After 15 hours of going to the bathroom







I went to my appointment. I was so concerned about the drive. I had my sister drive me and I camped out in the backseat, sitting on a diaper and towel. Luckily it was not needed. I had to wait a long time to be seen, over a half hour from my scheduled appointment. I understand that offices run behind but I was just in nervous agony afraid I was going to poop in the waiting room. I got called back, the prep nurse was nice. Got undressed and waited for my doctor. She started out with a rectal exam, which for me was new and uncomfortable, but not painful. She entered the scope next and I thought, "Oh yeah, I can do this, this doesn't feel bad at all!" Then she started pumping the air.







For me, the air was the worst part of the procedure. It felt extremely uncomfortable and I felt like I had to go to the bathroom in the worst way. However, it was not incredibly painful, so I was relieved. She biopsied different areas- that felt like a small shock or something, but again, it wasn't painful. Then we were done! Overall it wasn't bad...it just felt very uncomfortable and unnatural, but there was hardly any pain. I am home now with amazing gas and terrified of eating or drinking something...I am exhausted from going to the bathroom so much...but I feel so happy that I made it through! Just wanted to share my story with everyone!







(Oh, she found nothing wrong with me, of course.







Only a couple small diverticula? But nothing to worry about, I guess. Back to square one.







)


----------



## 16653

Okay, so it's been two days after my procedure and I am not feeling well.







I have barely been able to eat. Yesterday I had 2 bites of chicken, a few bites off a French baguette, and a banana. I was up all night again going to the bathroom! My stomach/gut just aches pretty badly all the time. I'm also getting horrific muscle cramps in my legs....I guess it's because I've barely eaten or drank (drunk? dranked? drunken? haha) anything since Monday. Can someone please advise me on what to do? I'm so hungry, but the smallest bite of bread or sip of water will hurt in my stomach. I really don't want to be on the toilet more...how long does the prep last in your system? Should I be eating or just not eat for now and give my body time to relax from the sigmoidoscopy?


----------



## AIRPLANE

I have had similar problems after certain tests-especially the ones where I have to get rid of barium, such as CT scans and probably my upcoming defecography. Also the rare times when I take a laxative and it doesn't want to stop working.These are the few times when taking fiber seems to help me. I take it once or twice a day and pretty soon I'm back on the difficult evacuation side. Fiber never helps me with constipation or incomplete evacuation- even if I drink lots of water- but it does seem to help slow things down. Back when I had violent diarrhea it had little impact.Also find strawberries can help slow things down. Again, they didn't help when I had severe diarrhea but they seem to slow things down in less severe situations.


----------



## 16653

Thank you Airplane, for your reply!I'll try upping my fiber a bit- today I ate 2 rice cakes and have kept them in, with some cramping. I'll try the fiber and see if it helps!


----------



## 16653

So it's now 4 days since my exam and I am still not able to eat/drink normally!







I've managed a little water, another rice cake and 6 pieces of popcorn. My tummy has been so upset today, my stools are very loosely formed, kinda mucus-y, my stomach just aches and I feel so sick. I'm going to call the GI department later today and ask them what I should be doing. My body and mind is getting so weak from the lack of food and water and being sick so much. If anyone has any advice or comforting words, please share them with me.


----------

